# Top Menu Bar on DWAN - quirks mode



## donaldk (15 Aug 2014)

Army.ca,

Is there any possibility to modify the DOCTYPE header to "strict" vice "transitional" so DWAN stations stay out of quirks mode?

On Shiplan's IE7/XP and DSB's IE9/W7 the top menu bar shows properly without having to open their F12 developer tools and bringing it off quirks mode manually every time the page is loaded?

Side note, On my own personal computers that run FireFox don't have issues with the menu bar and F12 isn't necessary.  I never used the F12 console especially at work before until MARLANT had issues with its new DWAN page not working on ShipLAN stations and direction came to use F12 as needed.

It currently reads:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
```

Propose change to:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
```

See attached PNGs.  Following links have some info about quirks:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quirks_mode
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff405803(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## donaldk (16 Aug 2014)

My first post does not make sense and I can't edit it to fix.

In quirks mode on XP/IE7 and W7/IE9 the top menu bar does NOT show up properly.

In strict mode it renders properly and works normally, using F12 to change them over to strict.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the detailed description, it's made my end much easier to work with. I've made the change to Strict, and will monitor for other rendering issues in case there is some fallout.

Hopefully this will help solve the menu bar issue, though my experience is that the old Traditional pages might be cached for a little bit.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Aug 2014)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> detailed description



One man's 'detailed description' is another man's WTF is he talking about?? :-[


----------



## donaldk (19 Aug 2014)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the detailed description, it's made my end much easier to work with. I've made the change to Strict, and will monitor for other rendering issues in case there is some fallout.
> 
> Hopefully this will help solve the menu bar issue, though my experience is that the old Traditional pages might be cached for a little bit.
> 
> ...



Thanks good sir, this worked on the sub pages but not the main page.  On the main page there is javasript code just before the DOCTYPE header which makes IE9 still unhappy (it has to see DOCTYPE as the first line in the code to stay out of quirks).


----------



## MARS (19 Aug 2014)

No idea what the OP means but I thank him/her for raising the issue because yes, I too am having problems with the menu bar as I try to access it from sea.  My menu options are listed top to bottom vice horizontally and I can't hover or even click them to generate the sub menus.  The "so what" effect is that I am restricted to opening the "hot" threads that appear on the home page.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Aug 2014)

Donald,

Noticed the js above the start of the doc due to some unrelated work I've been doing and fixed that about an hour ago. Should work better now. 

MARS (and others) my intent is to make things slightly better, but I often make things "slightly worse" as I find my way around. Please be vocal with your feedback, it's the best way for me to know what's going on.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Aug 2014)

Mike,

This has nothing to do with the DWAN but...Not sure if your tinkering under the hood produced this but.... my avatar pic does not show up on the main page.... Using Chrome/Win 7 on my personal laptop


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Aug 2014)

Well, I was tinkering with that stuff too. Can you right click and select Copy Image URL, then paste it in here or a PM?


Thanks
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Aug 2014)

https://forums.army.ca/forums/avatars/General/lest_we_forget.GIF

Works if I paste it into a new window... also throws up an SSL error when placed in a new window with chrome....



> This is probably not the site you are looking for!
> You attempted to reach forums.army.ca, but instead you actually reached a server identifying itself as army.ca. This may be caused by a misconfiguration on the server or by something more serious. An attacker on your network could be trying to get you to visit a fake (and potentially harmful) version of forums.army.ca.
> You should not proceed, especially if you have never seen this warning before for this site.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Aug 2014)

Found and fixed it... thanks!


----------

